# Orion XTR 1001 amp



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a used DEI Orion XTR 1001 amp and a JL Audio 10w3 in a ported box. I am looking to sell them together or by piece. I have the Remote Gain Control that is hooked up to the amp and is working 100%. They are all 2010 models so no need to worry. I have receipts for both items and they were purchased by authorized dealers.

Thank you.


----------



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)

no linky


----------



## dodgeman (Nov 18, 2009)

ebrahim said:


> I have a used DEI Orion XTR 1001 amp and a JL Audio 10w3 in a ported box. I am looking to sell them together or by piece. I have the Remote Gain Control that is hooked up to the amp and is working 100%. They are all 2010 models so no need to worry. I have receipts for both items and they were purchased by authorized dealers.
> 
> Thank you.


got a link?


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry I never put it on a linky. I have posted it on craigslist though.



dodgeman said:


> got a link?


----------

